# ausführliche Planung eines kleinen Schwimmteichs mit Filtergraben



## Rucky (6. Jan. 2007)

Hallo liebes Forum,
im zeitigen Frühjahr 2007 möchte ich unseren Schwimmteichs mit Filtergraben realisieren. Die Grube ist bereits ausgehoben und ich habe schon sehr konkrete Pläne.
Diese habe ich mit vielen Bildern unseres nackten Grunstücks
auf http://teich.maschinenstundensatz.de
veröffentlicht.

Ich würde mich freuen einige Antworten zu den vielen Fragen zu bekommen.

Vielen Dank

Gruß
Rucky


----------



## Thorsten (7. Jan. 2007)

*AW: ausführliche Planung eines kleinen Schwimmteichs mit Filtergraben*

Moin Rucky,

benutze mal die Suchfunktion, dann bekommst Du schon einiges an Infos geliefert.

Unter anderem findest Du dort diesen Thread.

Dort wird schon einiges erklärt und diskutiert, viel Spaß beim lesen. 

Wie hast Du dir das denn genau vorgstellt?
Erzähle mal ein bisschen mehr von deinen Plänen .


----------



## Joachim (7. Jan. 2007)

*AW: ausführliche Planung eines kleinen Schwimmteichs mit Filtergraben*

Moin Rucky,

war grad auf deiner Seite - was ich allerdings noch nicht gefunden hab, sind die Maße deines neu geplanten Objektes. Insbesondere die Tiefe des Teiches. 
Was man so auf den Bildern sieht, schaut doch noch recht flach aus ...

Also: Fakten, Fakten, Fakten ...


----------



## Rucky (7. Jan. 2007)

*AW: ausführliche Planung eines kleinen Schwimmteichs mit Filtergraben*

Hallo zusammen,
@Thorsten
den Thread habe ich mir gerade ausgedruckt und werde ihn in einer ruhigen Minute durchlesen. Welchen Punkt meiner Planung soll ich denn genauer beschreiben? Hast du die Seite (link im Thread) mal angeschaut?

@Joachim
die Maße und Größe findest du unter dem Link "Größe/ Querschnitt"
Die Tiefe netto (Bodengrund bis Oberfläche sollen 1,5m werden. Nach der Literatur soll das für einen Plansch-Schwimmteich ausreichend sein...

Bis dann
Rucky


----------



## Steingarnele (7. Jan. 2007)

*AW: ausführliche Planung eines kleinen Schwimmteichs mit Filtergraben*



			
				Rucky schrieb:
			
		

> @Joachim
> die Maße und Größe findest du unter dem Link "Größe/ Querschnitt"
> Die Tiefe netto (Bodengrund bis Oberfläche sollen 1,5m werden. Nach der Literatur soll das für einen Plansch-Schwimmteich ausreichend sein...
> 
> ...



Hallo Rucky,

1. du musst überlegen ob deine Fische dann in dem Teich überwintern sollen
2. du hast vor Kies als Bodengrund einzubringen
3. du willst unter den Kies noch die Rohre zum Filtergraben verlegen (genug damit die Rohre nicht bei Zeiten wieder frei liegen!)

Daraus ergibt sich dann bei geplanter Wassertiefe von 1,50m, und einbringen des Kies eine Tiefe von nur noch 1,30-1,40m. 
Mein Tip ist, mach ihn lieber etwas tiefer.


----------



## Annett (7. Jan. 2007)

*AW: ausführliche Planung eines kleinen Schwimmteichs mit Filtergraben*

Hallo Rucky,

willkommen im Forum!

Also mir persönlich wäre der Teich ja etwas zu klein.  
Man sollte bei der Planung immer bedenken: Je größer das System, desto stabiler läuft es auch. 
Außerdem brauchst Du dort wirklich keine großartigen Schwimmbewegungen zu machen-da reicht einmal kräftig abstoßen um am anderen Ende wieder anzukommen.  Für mich wäre das wenig befriedigend.
Ihr habt sooviel Platz bei Euch auf dem Grundstück... wollt Ihr da wirklich nicht ein wenig größer bauen? :?
So könnte der Teich z.B. auf einer Seite direkt an der Terasse angrenzen.  Dann kannst Du vom Wohnzimmer aus in den Teich schauen oder auf der Terasse sitzend dem plätschern eines kleinen Wasserlaufs (Rücklauf Filtergraben->Teich) lauschen.
Oder Ihr geht bis an das Steinrondell (Grillplatz?) ran, sodass Ihr den nur über eine Brücke erreicht. Wenn das dann mal alles richtig eingewachsen ist, sieht das sicher klasse aus!

Das einzige, was wirklich Mehrkosten verursachen würde ist die größere Folie/Vlies, oder?
Vielleicht hilft es lieber noch ein paar Monate zu warten+sparen und derweil mit dem "Handbagger" den Teich zu vergrößern. 
Du wirst es ganz sicher nicht bereuen. Viele Teichbesitzer bauen zwei oder gar drei mal um, bis sie zufrieden sind. Dadurch kostet das dann im Endeffekt viel mehr als wenn man einmal richtig baut!

Die Bauanleitungen von NG kann man auch kaufen, ohne das man hinterher unbedingt die Folie von dort beziehen muss. Und gute Fachbücher kosten immer ein paar Euros. Was ich bisher so darüber gehört habe, muß sich diese Investition aber lohnen. Denn jeder Baufehler kostet am Ende Geld.


----------



## Kurt (7. Jan. 2007)

*AW: ausführliche Planung eines kleinen Schwimmteichs mit Filtergraben*

Hallo Rucky,


für eine ‚kompakte’ Bauweise finde ich den Filtergraben sehr geeignet. Jedoch – wie Annett bereits erwähnt hat,  mach das entsprechend größer,  auch wenn´s 2007 noch nicht klappen sollte.
Im Anhang habe ich meine Einfälle dazu verewigt, die sollten m.M. und Erfahrungen nach Deinen Anforderungen und Bedingungen gerecht werden.

Wesentliches:
Folie mit nur  einem Anschluss im Unterwasserbereich – zum Pumpenschacht !!!  (Tipp: Folie 1,5 mm mit Gewebe, Schweissbar, auch wenn sie € 10,00 /m² kosten sollte.
Vertikale Trennung zwischen Teich und Filtergraben mit angeschweißter/geklebter Folie. Diese wird durch gemauerte Böschungssteine gestützt. 
Der Filtergraben teilt sich in 1. Absetzbereich / Bodenfilter / und 2. Absetzbecken, wobei alle 3 entsprechend bepflanzt sind, auch Abschnitte mit bis zu 1 m Tiefe wären hilfreich (lies nach unter Pflanzenfilter bzw. Bodenfilter). 

Empfohlener Wasserkreislauf:  Umstellung auf 24 V-Betrieb, 
a)	wasserschonende Umwälzung mit Schöpfrad/-werk  bis 800 l /h  direkt aus 2. Absetzbecken in den Teich –  24 h/Tag ,  30 W ?  müssten reichen
b)	Pumpe für Skimmerfunktion:   3000 l  / h zum Quellstein müssten genügen.
wenn keine 24 V-Pumpe zu bekommen ist, 100 W-Motor mit direkt angetriebener Pumpe tut’s auch.  Skimmerfunktion ist wichtig, da zum Schwimmen die Oberfläche gereinigt werden sollte (Zekarien usw.)

Den Boden des Schwimmbereichs würde ich mit Porophyr-Platten  (manchmal ganz günstig beim Baumarkt palettenweise zu haben) oder ähnlichem zu einem glatten Untergrund vermauern – das ist pflegeleicht, da der Mulm mit verlängertem Besen in  Richtung Bodenablauf gekehrt werden kann.  Der führt durch tiefergelegte Rinne zum Rand, von da nach Oben zum Foliendurchlass, steuerbar mit Schieber wie der Skimmer auch.
Die Steilwände  mit Hangbausteinen 8-20 kg gemauert oder entsprechend gut verkeilt schlichten. 
Einstieg zum Schwimmen:  bequeme Stiege nimmt viel Platz zum Schwimmen weg, besser und einfacher ist eine Leiter.
Auch die Flachbereiche im Teich entsprechend bepflanzen und wirklich nur ein paar einzelne kleinere Fische – aber erst wenn das System richtig ‚eingefahren’ ist. 

Schöne Grüße vom Bodensee
Kurt


----------



## rainthanner (7. Jan. 2007)

*AW: ausführliche Planung eines kleinen Schwimmteichs mit Filtergraben*

Hallo, 

sorry, habs nur kurz überflogen. Hab ich da auch irgendwas von Fischen gelesen? 

Ich würd die Rohre unter Teich verlegen. Also Bodenabläufe. 

Wenn man Bodengrund einbringen will, kann mann in den Bodenablauf auch ein 200er Rohr einbringen, dann saugt er nicht den Bodengrund ab. 

Macht euch nix draus, ich hab null Ahnung von Schwimmteichen. 


Gruß Rainer


----------



## Silke (7. Jan. 2007)

*AW: ausführliche Planung eines kleinen Schwimmteichs mit Filtergraben*

Hallo Rucky,
einen Teich von ähnlicher Größe haben wir gerade letztes Jahr gebaut. Allerdings ist danach nicht mehr viel Rasen übrig gewesen. Wenn du in dem Teich wirklich richtig schwimmen willst und nicht nur planschen, könnten ein paar Meter mehr in der Länge nicht schaden. Für die Kinder wird es ok sein (falls du welche hast). Was ich noch nicht entdeckt habe ist, wie du die verschiedenen Tiefen angeordnet hast. Ich gehe mal davon aus, dass die Terrassen nicht gleichmässig umlaufend sind, oder? Das sieht nicht natürlich aus finde ich. Lass sie ruhig mal ein wenig größer oder schmaler werden, auch in der Tiefe können sie variieren. (bei mir sind die beiden Pflanzenzonen von 60 - 0 cm, dann hab ich noch 2 Podeste für Seerosen in 80 cm). Vielleicht lässt du eine Seite steil abfallen, um mehr Volumen zu bekommen - macht sich beim schwimmen auch gut. Auch den Einstieg solltest du genau planen, damit du im Notfall rauskriechen kannst. Wir haben gemerkt, daß das unheimlich wichtig ist, denn an der glitschigen Folie hat man keinerlei Halt. Als Bodengrund würde ich nicht zu große Steine nehmen. Kleine Kiesel haben mehr Besiedelungsfläche für Bakterien und laufen sich besser - meiner Meinung nach. Aber das kannst du ja noch vorher ausprobieren.
Zu den technischen Sachen kann ich nix sagen, wir haben nur einen Skimmer, weil wir keine Fische haben.


----------



## sanke10 (8. Jan. 2007)

*AW: ausführliche Planung eines kleinen Schwimmteichs mit Filtergraben*

Hallo Rucky!

Baue Deinen Teich lieber etwas später ,wen es jetzt am Geld für einen großen Teich nicht reicht, Den wenn Du ihn später mit dem kleinen Teich nicht zufrieden bist , und Umbauen mußt ,wird es sehr Teuer.
Und Plane lieber etwas länger und gründlich.
Ich habe auch schon 3 mal umgebaut, nutze meinen Teich im Sommer auch zum Abkühlen. 

               [DLMURL]www.lenharts.garten.koi.page.ms[/DLMURL]
                 Lenhart


----------



## Rucky (8. Jan. 2007)

*AW: ausführliche Planung eines kleinen Schwimmteichs mit Filtergraben*

Hallo liebes Forum,
den von Torsten angesprochene Thread habe ich zur Hälfte gelesen. Wiklich besser als (fast) jedes Fachbuch. 

Die Steilhänge zum Schwimmbereich zu bemauern, daran hatte ich noch gar nicht gedacht. Finde ich aber eine gute Idee.

Die meisten (eigentlich alle) von euch meinen der Teich soll grösser werden. Das meine ich ja auch. Dieses Loch hat bislang ein Bagger gemacht . Beim Rest werde ich dann den Spaten anlegen. Darauf freut es mich aber schon wirklich 

@Kurt,
deine Skizzen auf die Schnelle sind klasse. Vielen Dank.
Was spricht aber dagegen mit zwei durchlöcherten Schläuchen d=50mm
den Mulm in den Filtergraben zu saugen und getrennt mit Absperrschieber zu steuern. Mir sind am Boden im Kies zwei 50mm Schläuche lieber als ein 110mm-Rohr. Dadurch soll auf die gesamte Länge abgesaugt werden.
Vielleicht möchte jemand auf http://teich.maschinenstundensatz.de unter Filtergraben meine Vorstellung anschauen. Den Skimmer möchte ich genau wie Kurt gezeichnet hat anschliessen und eigentlich auch separat steuern.
Zum Einbau habe ich bereits einen rechteckigen Pflanztrog gekauft in dem ich dann die drei 50mm-Rohre durchführen möchte wenn die Lochsäge das wirklich packt.
Im Süden ist ein kleiner Erdwall (der mit dem Aushub noch vergrössert wird )
Dort kann deshalb der Filtergraben nicht mehr verlaufen.

Ich werde mal versuchen wie StefanS mit DESIGNER ans Werk zu gehen.

PS
Hat jemand einen Link zu so einer Poroton-Verkleidung . wie das aussieht?
Wirkt das nicht sehr künstlich? Und die Übergänge an Rundungen?
Dann doch vieleicht lieber eine Trockenmauer aus Granit-Quadern 15-40 x 15 x 15 cm ?

Viele Grüße
aus Laupheim
Rucky


----------



## Martin a. B. (8. Jan. 2007)

*Poroton-verkleidung*

Hallo Rucky

Ich glaube, da geht was durcheinander. 

Kurt   hat sicher nicht *Poroton* gemeint, (hat er so auch nicht geschrieben) sondern *Porphyr*. (Eine _natürliches_, nicht ganz auskristalisiertes Erstarrungsgestein, dazu findet sich sicher einiges im Internet.) Den kann man dann auch als Poligonal(vieleckige)-platten kaufen und zum verkleiden verwenden.

Porphyr halte ich auch wegen seiner Dichte,Festigkeit besser als z. B. Sandstein (weich, saugend) oder Kalkstein für geeignet.

gruß

Martin


----------



## Kurt (9. Jan. 2007)

*AW: ausführliche Planung eines kleinen Schwimmteichs mit Filtergraben*

Hallo Rucky,

der durchlöcherte Schlauch passt, wenn Du wirklich einen Kiesboden machst - ist aber sicher nicht so pflegeleicht wie der glatte Boden mit Ablauf. Nach 4 Jahren Teicherfahrung kannst mir glauben - Skimmer zu, Bodablauf auf - Pumpen ein und dann den Mulm mit dem Besen in Richtung Ablauf kehren.
Im 1. Absetzbecken kannst Du ja auch noch einen mittleren Siebfilter oder sowas installieren. Den Rest vom Mulm brauchen eh die Pflanzen im Filtergraben.
Im Anhang ein Foto meiner Hangverbauung mit Naturstein - ist zwar Arbeitsintensiv aber billig und attraktive Lösung - und Du wolltest ja unter 3.500 bleiben  und eins von einer Terrasse - beides läßt sich auch innerhalb des Teichs anwenden - nur würde ich möglichst helle Steine Empfehlen - sonst wirds bei den Ausmaßen ein 'dunkles Loch'.

Deine 3 Durchgänge schauen zwar ganz gut aus - dürften aber etwas mehr kosten und in Sachen Wasserverlust auch riskanter. Die Kiste kannst immer noch zum Vorfilter umfunktionieren.

Viel Spaß beim Weiterplanen.

Kurt


----------



## Rucky (12. Jan. 2007)

*AW: ausführliche Planung eines kleinen Schwimmteichs mit Filtergraben*

Hallo liebes Forum,

wäre jemand so nett mir zu schreiben ob das NATURAGART SPEZIAL:
Biologische Wasserreinigung (Filtergraben)
seine 30 EUR wert ist für die 32 Seiten?

Oder hat es jemand sogar übrig?

Gruß
Rucky


----------



## Rucky (21. Jan. 2007)

*AW: ausführliche Planung eines kleinen Schwimmteichs mit Filtergraben*

Beim Uferprofil wundere ich mich bei fast allen Teichbauern im Internet immer wieder wie unnatürlich der Übergang von Sumpfzone zum Trockenbereich aussieht. Das obwohl zig Bücher u.a. von Naturagart studiert wurden.

Ausseredem gefällt es mir nicht so gut wenn der Wasserspiegel 10-20cm tiefer als der Trockenbereich ist.
Mein Plan sieht so aus: Variante 1 ohne Trockenmauer aber mit flacher Polygonalplatten damit man in der Hauptblickrichtung die 
Folie nicht sieht. Alternative wäre sicher eine Ufermatte. Wenn die nach 20cm aufhört sieht das aber sicher "bescheiden" aus?
Oder die ganze Wand "abhängen" mit Ufermatte finde ich auch nicht so toll.

Variante 2 mit betonierter Trockenmauer wäre da schon perfekt. Aber der Aufwand und die Kosten???

Das wäre ja dann fast Kurts Vorschlag. Ich denke die Plygonalplatten sollten aber mind. 5cm dick sein. Und ob die dann an der Folie halten? Und ob die Fugen wohl halten?


http://teich.maschinenstundensatz.de/bilder/uferprofil.gif

Gruß
Rucky


----------



## Kurt (24. Jan. 2007)

*AW: ausführliche Planung eines kleinen Schwimmteichs mit Filtergraben*

Hallo Rucky,

zum  unnatürlichem Übergang:  meistens  will man außerhalb der Folie nichts mehr von der Fläche für die Anpassung an die Teichgestaltung hergeben. Besser wäre es wirklich, wenn man da nicht gleich den Rasen anschließt sondern mit unregelmäßigem Folienrand,  Kiesbett, Sand usw. auch außerhalb arbeitet. Aber das kann ja jeder selber nach eigenen Einfällen und Geschmack bewerkstelligen.
Du hast immer noch Zweifel wegen der Finanzierbarkeit?  Dann schaffe Fakten:
(in der Folge benenne ich Ungefährzahlen, die bei meinem Teichbau durch die div. Tätigkeiten der Fremdfirmen angefallen sind, teilweise natürlich durch Eigenleistung einsparbar, bedenke aber die Preisunterschiede zwischen Ö und D, 
ich nehme jetzt mal 4 x 8 x max 1,7m Schwimmbereich,  mit Reinigungszone  an).

Als erstes  besorge die Angebote der Firmen die Du unbedingt brauchst 

a)  Erdarbeiten -  1 Baggertag incl. Führer ---------------------800 ,00 
a2)  Erdentfernung – vielleicht gratis durch Landwirt???
b) Folie 1,5 mm / Flies 300g  -   140 m2     -------------------1.200,00 
b2)  Folienschweissarbeiten  ½ Tag ------------------------     500,00
c) Wasserbausteine    5 t a 22,--   + Zustellung  ???? --------   250,00 
d)  Polygonal-Platten (2,5-4 cm)  25 m2 – ????? -------------    250,00
e) Bindemittel, Sand, Kies, Substrat etc. --------------------    300,00
f) Pflanzen – für Flachwasserzone und Filter -----------------    500,00	
g) Umwälzung - ????????  Pumpe od. ?????

Du kannst natürlich die Erdarbeiten auch manuell durchführen, schätze aber den Aufwand dafür auf 50 h Knochenarbeit (wenn man’s als Sport sieht, ist’s ok).
Dazu kommen dann noch ca. 150-200 h Eigenleistung für die übrigen anfallenden Tätigkeiten:  Feinmodellierung der Stufen, Steineauslesen, Substratbefüllung, Bepflanzung, und ………..  
Bei den Pflanzen empfehle ich zum einen den Fachhandel im Umkreis. Der eine oder andere 'Teichfreund’ wird beim Frühjahrsputz auch den einen oder Anderen Ableger ausmustern.
Nur Früh genug mit dem ‚Sammeln’ anfangen 

In den oben geschriebenen Absätzen sind lediglich ‚Richtwerte’ angeführt, sie sollen nur eine kleine Anleitung für den Teichbau in ‚beinaher Gesamteigenleistung’ darstellen.


Schöne Grüße vom Bodensee
Kurt


----------



## Rucky (24. Juli 2007)

*AW: ausführliche Planung eines kleinen Schwimmteichs mit Filtergraben*

Hallo Forum,
nun ist mein Badeteich also in den Endzügen. Ich bin mit dem Ergebnis bislang sehr zufrieden. Auf den beiden oberen Terassen liegt überall Betonierkies 0-32 ebenso am Grund. Nur am Steilhang zwischen -70 bis -180 ist die Folie sichtbar. Aber das stört mich eigentlich nicht.

Den gewaschenen Kies 0-32 kann ich nur empfehlen:
Keine Holräume in denen sich Mulm absetzt und gute Pflanzmöglichkeit (auch wenn darin die Pflanzen eher langsam wachsen).

Einige Wochen nach dem Wassereinlassen (3/4 Regenwasser 1/4 Leitungswasser) konnte ich in 1,8m Wassertiefe jeden Kiesel erkennen. Mittlerweile ist der Teich wieder etas trüber. Aber da die Pflanzen noch nicht richtig durchgestartet haben mache ich mír darüber weniger Sorgen.
Mehr Sorgen mache ich mir über die Riesenvermehrung meiner Shubunkins...
Aus 8 Stück werden momentan hunderete habe ich das Gefühl ...

Nun sammle ich geade noch Beispiele für einen Wasserfall. Siehe Bild 14 unter dem Link: "aktueller Stand" dort wo der Schlauch liegt soll der Wasserfall hin.

Und beim Überlauf bin ich auch unsicher: Packt das mein Rasen wenn er bei starkem Regen immer überschwemmt wird? Siehe Bild 13 unter dem Link: "aktueller Stand". Soll ich ein tiefes Loch graben und mit 16/32 Kies füllen, der dann aber igedwann auch zusetzt, oder muss ich wirklich ein Abflußrohr vergraben?


Viele Grüße


----------



## Kurt (15. Aug. 2008)

*AW: ausführliche Planung eines kleinen Schwimmteichs mit Filtergraben*

Hallo Rucky,

scheint niemand auf diese tolle Mitteilung reagiert zu haben - mit tut es leid, daß ich sie auch nicht bemerkt habe.  

Etwas verspätet aber trotzdem:  gratuliere zu dem wirklich gelungenen Schwimmteich - mir gefällt Umsetzung und  Ergebnis - und das mit dem Überlauf kriegst du sicher auch noch hin.

Was mich noch interessieren würde, wieweit liegt die Realität von meinen damaligen Schätzungen entfernt???

Alles Gute und immer max. 1 handbreit Wasser unterm Teichrand!!!!

Schöne Grüße vom Bodensee
Kurt


----------

